# Certified Arborist needed 3 month contract



## Shanea Rollins (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello,


Due to the startup of a new project Tetra Tech is looking to hire *Arborists/Pre-inspectors *to be an integral part of our operations in *Northern California and surrounding areas *as a result of recent fires. This project will require technical ability to track work, time and other documentation on an android devise while overseeing the cut crews. Must be able to work 6 days a week, 10-12 hours per day. *Travel expenses, lodging and per diem covered by Tetra Tech for the duration of the project.*

This is a great opportunity to make a significant career impact and to embed oneself with one of the most reputable consulting engineering firms in the United States. I would welcome the opportunity to speak with you about this opportunity.

Please PM me the best phone number to reach you at if you’re interested in learning more.


----------



## Murville Alleman (Dec 14, 2018)

Shanea Rollins said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Due to the startup of a new project Tetra Tech is looking to hire *Arborists/Pre-inspectors *to be an integral part of our operations in *Northern California and surrounding areas *as a result of recent fires. This project will require technical ability to track work, time and other documentation on an android devise while overseeing the cut crews. Must be able to work 6 days a week, 10-12 hours per day. *Travel expenses, lodging and per diem covered by Tetra Tech for the duration of the project.*
> ...


Have been trying to reach you to no avail; we have spoken about my coming in Jan, but now can come sooner. Call me at 337-371-1802. Thanks.


----------



## Murville Alleman (Dec 18, 2018)

After calling the company in Calif., they informed me this may be a scam to phish for personal information, or possibly wacko environmentalists seeking to disrupt tree removal operations. If you have other information, please respond.


----------

